# 2005 Altitude 1050 Malbec - Wine Review



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

* 2005 Altitude 1050 Malbec *



2005 Altitude 1050, Malbec, Mendoza
Color: Dark red-purple, translucent, not too dark.
Nose: Deep dark fruit, like blackberry jam with very distinguished nose of vanilla, black pepper, and tiny amount of graphite. Alcohol nicely concealed. 
Taste: Balanced jammy fruit. Blackberry jam continuing from the nose. Spiciness like green peppercorns, vanillin, and a touch of heat. 
Acidity: Moderate.
Density: Medium bodied.
Finish: Medium 30 seconds.
Alcohol: 13.5%
Notes: Balanced malbec. A little darker fruit than Catena. Loads of oak, the vanilla is pretty dominant which is stylistic of Rolland. Alcohol well concealed. Not inky, alcohol 13.5% which is
nice for new world malbec's.
Rating: 90 (GV89-91) $19.99


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

That looks really good and the price is definitely right. Thanks for posting.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

If you like this wine then I would search out other wines made by Michel Rolland. He is a very famous winemaker/consultant who works with wineries all over the world. He has a very large portfolio of wines, and sticks to a style of wine that is very appealing if you like fruit forward wines with a significant amount of oak. It isn't always my type of wine but he is very good at elevating the output quality of mediocre vineyards.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> If you like this wine then I would search out other wines made by Michel Rolland. He is a very famous winemaker/consultant who works with wineries all over the world. He has a very large portfolio of wines, and sticks to a style of wine that is very appealing if you like fruit forward wines with a significant amount of oak. It isn't always my type of wine but he is very good at elevating the output quality of mediocre vineyards.


 I'll definitely give this one a shot and then if I like it I will certainly check out some others by him. Thanks for the info.


----------

